# Kodak Stereo Camera



## dennybeall (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm not a collector but saw this at a local auction in Inverness, FL. Poor photo from auction website.
Don't know if anybody's interested but here's the link.
10/7/2018 Antique & Collectible Auction - Page 4


----------



## star camera company (Jan 11, 2020)

Yup, brought $30.   The Kodak Stereofor the most part is a good camera and makes great stereo transparencies But as alsays Kodak shutters proved undependable.


----------

